# Customs



## dragolith (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first post so go easy 

Apologies if it has been said/answered before.

Me and my friend are both flying out on the 19th August on Working Holiday Visas. We understand you need around $5,000 to get in through Customs, is this correct?

My friend is a little short and I have more than enough, would they accept us on the basis that I can afford to cover a return ticket for both of us? Or would they require bank statements from each of us? I would like to know if the latter is the case so I can arrange to put some of my money in his account for him if need be. (Last resort!)

We have NAB bank accounts set up already in Oz which we intend to use when we get there, I am arranging a currency transfer later down the line.

I would appreciate any help, thanks.

Dave


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

dragolith said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post so go easy
> 
> ...


The requirement is there Dave but I've never heard of it ever being checked and even if your friend had a credit card with a balance on it, that can be included as funds.
If he doesn't and is a panicky type, is he a close enough friend for you to tempirarily put some of your money in his account or can he have his parents do it and then he can transfer it back, but it's really not necessary.
With your bank transferring, check with your home bank to see if you can do your own international internet transfers as it's the cheapest way and all you need is the Swift Code or IBN of the banks and your account details and you can do it online.
You could also check to see if National have a branch in the country where you are and deposit some money in before you leave, it being best to do it in larger ammounts to minimise repeat transfer fees for you'll likely find an international transfer could cost you about $40-50 irrespective of the ammount.


----------



## dragolith (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

Glad to hear its not as strict as we had thought! I think we will wing it and if need be Ill give him the money (will have to be done at the airport somehow? internet banking?).

I have a company called Moneycorp dealing with my currency transfer to my NAB account and then its just a case of meeting with NAB in Sydney and picking up bank cards.

Once all THAT is done, its a case of finding a working Hostel and a job! I have never done anything like this before and I am quite nervous about getting there and spending more money than I make


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

dragolith said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Glad to hear its not as strict as we had thought! I think we will wing it and if need be Ill give him the money (will have to be done at the airport somehow? internet banking?).
> 
> ...


I bet Moneycorp will charge you handsomely too and it's not necessary.
Sydney can be an expensive place to live and have a look at BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia for hostel listings, the Alfred Park hostel being clean, handy enough and though not the most vibrant, it is one of the better value places you'll find.
If you're planning on staying a bit longer in Sydney, you may want to check out places like Sleeping With The Enemy or www.sydneyterrraces.com
Have a scroll back a few pages and you'll find a few threads about Sydney.


----------



## dragolith (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey,

Moneycorp are recommended by NAB as one of the traders who dont have any charges whatsoever, I have my account fully set up now, and no charges have been mentioned yet, hope it stays that way!

Thanks for the resources, we intend to stay in Sydney only for a few days or so and then move on to the East Coast or anywhere where there is Harvest work so we can get our Visa extended.

I will have a good look around the forum, it looks very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Silentsleeper (Aug 10, 2010)

Sleeping with the enemy were shut down in May. but try Sydney Terraces or Furnished Property


----------



## Cimek (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Dragolith
How is your experience with moneycorp so far? Is there still no charges for you?
When I signed with them recently I found sending money over is not free, but you have to pay bank international bank transfer fee. Quite a lot, depends of bank you are with.


----------



## edwardmaya (Jul 18, 2012)

*travelling to Australia*

Hi - I'm going to travel to Australia alone for a year in October (2012)... I am 22 year old boy, just seeking for a bit of an adventure really!

My plan is to start in Melbourne (see family for two weeks) and then move onto Perth in order to do my 3 month agricultural work (so that I am able to apply for a second year visa)...

I was wondering if anybody would be so kind as to give me tips - I am new to this, so would appreciate it.

What do I need to bring?
Cheapest ways to get around?
Any tips on finding agricultural work?
Any guide as to how much money I should bring?
What are the best hostels to stay in?

And even if anyone else is heading over there around the same time - it would be nice to set up some trustworthy connections I guess! Hope someone can help, . Thank you. 

Airport Arrivals


----------



## jamesfly (Jun 7, 2012)

The need is there Dave but I have never observed of it ever being examined and even if your companion had a credit card with a stability on it, that can be involved as resources.


----------

